# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  7 weken over tijd zwangerschap en bloedtest negatief

## jeffreyenchantal

Kan iemand ons verder helpen?

In november zijn we gestopt met de pil en toen heb ik netjes mijn stopweek gehad netjes een week.
In december ben ik netjes optijd ongesteld geworden ook gewoon een hele week.
Alleen nu niet meer ongesteld geworden. We hebben verscheidene zwangerschapstesten gedaan maar allemaal helaas negatief.
Toen we 3 weken over tijd waren hebben we bij de dokter een bloedtest gedaan maar helaas was die ook negatief.
Nu zijn we langzamerhand 7 weken over tijd.
Nu lezen we veel over ontpillen maar die zijn allemaal nog niet ongesteld geworden na de stopweek en dat ben ik dus wel geworden in december.
Ik heb verder geen last van pijnlijke borsten. Wel ben ik vaak moe soms beetje beroerd en moet veel plassen.
Kan het nu zijn dat we wel zwanger zijn? Of zal het toch ontpillen zijn?

----------

